# Fess up - Aldi robot



## Marion (29 Mar 2014)

Who else bought the Aldi vacuum robot and is loving it



Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Mar 2014)

Didn't buy but thought about it.  JR said 'load of rubbish, money makin' gimmicks'  wouldn't mind but our ancient Nilfisk has died just this week.


----------



## Marion (29 Mar 2014)

Ah! But you are so lucky to have JR do the vacuuming in your house. 

Marion


----------



## Jazz01 (31 Mar 2014)

Marion - does it "work" - does it get in around the places it needs to? I was seriously thinking about it, the only deterrent for me was that the kids would have it broken in a day...


----------



## Marion (31 Mar 2014)

Hi jazz01

Does it work? 

Yes.

Does it work to perfection?

No.

Does it generally do a great job?

 yes

Does it do stairs?

No.

Does it vacuum as a person would vacuum?

No. It does it's own thing. If you leave all doors open it won't necessarily finish one room before moving on to another.

It works really well the less objects it encounters. Really good on hard floors. Did a good job on my carpet as well.

I have spent a considerable amount of time last week trying to spot problems as it runs.

It doesn't interfere with the alarm sensors in the rooms. 
Before it operates,  I do some prep work:

Lift curtains in one room off the floor
Raise kitchen/dining chairs onto table - not necessary as it can go in underneath
Block off access to it behind TV - too many cables. These jobs take a couple of minutes. He will work for approx 2 hours or less. 

A lot will depend on the size of the area being cleaned as to whether it can get it all done on  one charge. 

So far, so good. No problems. I'm Hoping that he survives. There is a 3 year warranty. But It doesn't include the battery. This might be a problem if it's difficult to replace 

If you have low armchairs /couch it Wont be able to get under them, same with beds and narrow tables.

So you will still need to have a vacuum cleaner or some other method of cleaning those areas.

Marion


----------



## so-crates (31 Mar 2014)

It might be a gimmick but it's a cutie! Sue Ellen, some Aldi shops still have them in stock. It won't get the floor cleaned in record time or anything but it just putters away doing its own thing and getting around to investigating all the corners it can get into. As with Marion, a bit of prep helps. Tried it out round clutter and while it did work away it spent as much time re-adjusting itself as it did cleaning. It won't reach everywhere but it leaves a lot less to do manually. Replacement parts are the bit I am wondering about but sure for the moment it's a grand job


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Apr 2014)

I'm just wondering how the dogs would react to it considering their hate of the Nilfisk


----------



## Firefly (1 Apr 2014)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm just wondering how the dogs would react to it considering their hate of the Nilfisk



You never know


----------



## G7979 (9 Apr 2014)

Guilty - I love it!!


----------



## roker (6 May 2014)

My grand kids would be tying a trailer on to it


----------



## so-crates (7 May 2014)

The trailer wouldn't be a problem but there isn't a whole lot to tie it to. They'd probably interfere with the sensors and that might make it all less fun. My one year old niece worked out the remote control in about 5 seconds flat. It was very cute


----------

